# valgrind und glibc

## pablo_supertux

Ich hab valgrind eine schöne lange Weile nicht mehr verwendet (da ich zur Zeit hauptsächlich mit ruby und python programmiere). Ich hatte schon ein Paar world updates seitdem ich zuletzt valgrind verwendet habe. Nun bekomme ich

```

valgrind:  Fatal error at startup: a function redirection

valgrind:  which is mandatory for this platform-tool combination

valgrind:  cannot be set up.  Details of the redirection are:

valgrind:  

valgrind:  A must-be-redirected function

valgrind:  whose name matches the pattern:      index

valgrind:  in an object with soname matching:   ld-linux.so.2

valgrind:  was not found whilst processing

valgrind:  symbols from the object with soname: ld-linux.so.2

valgrind:  

valgrind:  Possible fixes: (1, short term): install glibc's debuginfo

valgrind:  package on this machine.  (2, longer term): ask the packagers

valgrind:  for your Linux distribution to please in future ship a non-

valgrind:  stripped ld.so (or whatever the dynamic linker .so is called)

valgrind:  that exports the above-named function using the standard

valgrind:  calling conventions for this platform.  The package you need

valgrind:  to install for fix (1) is called

valgrind:  

valgrind:    On Debian, Ubuntu:                 libc6-dbg

valgrind:    On SuSE, openSuSE, Fedora, RHEL:   glibc-debuginfo

valgrind:  

valgrind:  Cannot continue -- exiting now.  Sorry.

```

wtf? Muss ich sys-libs/glibc  mit USE=debug neu installieren, oder was? Bevor ich glibc neu installiere, möchte ich wissen, ob ich vielleicht ein anderes Paket installieren muss. Hat schon jemand diese Fehlermeldung bekommen?

Danke

----------

## franzf

AFAIK macht USE="debug" nur einige Laufzeitprüfungen (assert &co) und wird dir bei deinem Problem wenig helfen.

Das was valgrind will ist ein "-ggdb" in den CFLAGS. Pass auf dass du "splitdebug" in deinen FEATURES hast (man make.conf).

----------

## pablo_supertux

danke für die Info

----------

